# Wooden Ruler



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

Looking through the tool bag photos I notice a lot of guys have folding wooden rulers. What are the advantages/disadvantages of them?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Old skool and they help in measuring offsets.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Non-conductive.

Useful in doing production conduit bends.

Proves you're old.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Only good for (6) feet at a time.. speaks for itself :no:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I like them. I only use an inside marked not an outside marked ruler.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I use mine when marking out box heights and for matching existing conduit bends.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

scott_8222 said:


> Looking through the tool bag photos I notice a lot of guys have folding wooden rulers. What are the advantages/disadvantages of them?


I use a fiber glass folding ruler for measuring around energized equipment.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Certain brands work great because, as posted above, they open to exact heights for my boxes. Open it twice and the bottom of the box is 13" off the sub floor which is pretty much the standard around here for recep. heights. 

Open a few more times to 43" to the bottom of switch boxes and counter height recep. Even 37" works great for the desk areas.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

scott_8222 said:


> Looking through the tool bag photos I notice a lot of guys have folding wooden rulers. What are the advantages/disadvantages of them?


1) they are wood
2) they fold


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

They're also great for when you have to measure distances across ceilings for example getting light fixtures or conduit square with the wall. :thumbsup:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

good for measuring inside, e.g. of a stud bay.

also good because not many people use them, so
it doesn't get borrowed temporarily or permanently.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Only good for (6) feet at a time.. speaks for itself :no:


I dunno. I've been carrying around an 8 footer for years. 

As stated, I use it to measure for some of the more complicated offsets. A folding rule is the only way to fly in those instances. 

Also, if you have to measure inside dimensions very accurately for any reason, the slide-out feature of the folding rule is much more accurate than a tape rule (where you have to guess which 16th is in the bend of the rule when measuring the inside dimensions). 

Linemen use fiberglass rules all the time to measure for new gains and so fourth when doing pole work.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

rdr said:


> They're also great for when you have to measure distances across ceilings for example getting light fixtures or conduit square with the wall. :thumbsup:


Speaking of measuring distances across ceilings, the Fluke 411D is really handy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

amptech said:


> Speaking of measuring distances across ceilings, the Fluke 411D is really handy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been using the fiberglass type for years now and love it. It is very accurate for inside measurements, drawing a line parallel to an edge is easier than with a tape, it doubles as a square when properly folded, as others I use it as a go no go gauge for bow heights etc. I also prefer the inside reading model.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Does the inside-reading fiberglass rule have the slide-out?

I always use the slide-out on my wooden ruler, and would switch
to fiberglass, but the picture in the Klein catalog doesn't 
show the slide out, and it's not in the product description.

Thanks.


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

What is the slide out used for?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

scott_8222 said:


> What is the slide out used for?


Measuring inside dimensions. Open the rule as many sections as you can, then slide out the slide-out, and add the measurement on the slide-out to the measurement on the rule itself. Very accurate. Trim carpenters often favor using folding rules for that reason.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The inside marked rules are nice because they lay flat on pipe. Does anyone know why they make outside marked rules? Most of the rules in the stores are outside marked and are much more common.:001_huh:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I been using a Luftken 8' "red end" for years, I hate tapes. I always put my name under the slide out section. Years ago, a carpenter on the job swiped my ruler, six months later I proved it was mine by showing him my name inside the slide out section.:thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

drsparky said:


> The inside marked rules are nice because they lay flat on pipe. Does anyone know why they make outside marked rules? Most of the rules in the stores are outside marked and are much more common.:001_huh:



I think they are for brickmasons. Might be wrong.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I think they are for brickmasons. Might be wrong.


Masons have their own wooden ruler with course marks on one side.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBoQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers

http://www.masonrymagazine.com/5-02/rules.html


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I am wrong again.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

How does a folding rule help with offsets? 
I do a LOT of ******** offsets. I'm always the "we forgot to do this pipe run, and it needs to be done for last week" guy. Makes for some interesting runs when I need to avoid everything. 

I've always thought they looked clumsy, but never actually used one or seen one used even. What does inside marked mean?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

scott_8222 said:


> Looking through the tool bag photos I notice a lot of guys have folding wooden rulers. What are the advantages/disadvantages of them?


Tape measures lie!!!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Tape measures lie!!!


That's why I don't look at the dumb end of it.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

They are also great for those tight spots where your tape just folds over.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I finally picked one up and I'm really liking it.

Though I got the one with the numbers starting on the outside, and I feel like the one with the numbers starting on the inside would be better so I don't have to count down from 60'' when I put it up against something.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been using a wooden ruler since day one. It's just easier.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I might have to get one of them, or some ****** for my tape measure.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> I might have to get one of them, or some ****** for my tape measure.


maybe you need a fluffer!


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Inside read folding rules were used by all my JW's when I started as an apprentice in 1974. I still like using them.

One advantage is to get measurements up high where you cannot reach.
Open the rule up all the way with one or two sections folded over and you can get a horizontal measurement that you cannot climb up high enough to reach comfortably.

All that being said, I also carry a tape measure.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

As long as we're talking folding about rules, how many old-school guys ever bit on this cruel joke: The JW asks the apprentice if his folding rule is flexible enought to get both ends to touch. The poor apprentice tries it and the rule breaks (luckily I never fell for this one but saw it happen several times).


----------

